

Serve html5-video (ogg/mp4), flash, QT, and WMP with only two video encodes - uggedal
http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody

======
app
"OGG file for Firefox 3.5, and one MP4 file for everything else (Flash /
Safari / iPhone)." I think this illustrates the problem with FF's choice of
codecs-- you could do this all with one encode!

Also, the iPhone's supported h.264 profile lacks major features that other
platforms (ie Flash) support. Serving one encode downsampled to the iPhone's
limited profile is serving to the lowest common denominator. Serving a smaller
iPhone-only copy and a second copy with B-frames and more efficient encoding
would not only be smaller but would look a lot better too!

Does anyone know if there's any plans to support <video> for other codecs?

------
wmf
I don't see how the WMP fallback works, given that XP and Vista don't include
Ogg or MP4. Maybe the author thinks it works because he has a codec pack
installed.

------
DarkShikari
And this is why practically everyone uses Flash regardless of the problems it
has: 98% of users have it installed and you can use a single encode for
everyone. Even better, that single encode is the best possible encode you can
get, since Flash supports practically unrestricted H.264 playback.

HTML5 is going to be a compatibility nightmare. Of course, this has nothing to
do with W3C, but rather the fact that nobody involved can make any agreement
on what the standardized format should be, so there just isn't any (and not
enough browser vendors have the cajones to do what Google is doing and bundle
ffmpeg).

------
paul9290
This is exciting, but in Safari 4 I saw no video. Using OSX 10.4 Intel.

~~~
kam
It might work better if the URLs in the video tag didn't 404

[http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/video_for_ev...](http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/video_for_everybody.ogv)
[http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/video_for_ev...](http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/video_for_everybody.mp4)

------
jonknee
Man that's ugly. I thought the idea was to make this stuff simple?

~~~
TweedHeads
Simpler than <video src"myvideo.ogv"/> impossible

The rest is just for backwards compatibility.

